# Fuzion Tires - Discussion



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

The Fuzion brand, manufactured by Bridgestone/Firestone, has been introduced to meet
the needs of sport compact car, sports car and sport truck driving enthusiasts and tuners.
The first product to carry the Fuzion name is the Fuzion ZRi, an Ultra High Performance
Summer tire that combines advanced UNI-T technology with affordable pricing. UTQG 320 A A
UNI-T technologies focus on three primary tire components, the beads, casing and tread,
which influence overall performance while enhancing comfort, handling and traction. The
Fuzion ZRi molds a Long Link Carbon (an advanced form of carbon black) and a silica-
reinforced tread compound into an aggressive, directional tread design to enhance dry
traction that also evacuates water from between the tire’s contact patch and the road
to improve wet grip and reduce the possibility of hydroplaning. Internally, the Fuzion
ZRi ’s casing and twin steel belts deliver responsive handling and cornering stability. 
The steel belts are reinforced with spirally wound nylon to provide high-speed dura-
bility while minimizing weight and maximizing ride qualities. The Fuzion ZRi features
Rim Guard rubber ridges on its lower sidewalls to function as bumpers to help protect
wheels from curb damage.
Fuzion ZRi tires feature subtle black letter styling and will be available in 60-, 55-, 50-, 45-, 40-, 35-, and 30-series H-, V- or W-speed rated sizes for 16" to 20" wheel diameters.

.




The Fuzion HRi, manufactured by Bridgestone/Firestone, is a High Performance All-Season tire developed for the drivers of sport cars, coupes and sedans. The Fuzion HRi was designed to combine performance, style and comfort, while providing year-round
traction, including light snow.
NOTE: While initially appearing somewhat directional, the Fuzion HRi tread design is asymmetric, allowing it to be mounted on either side of the vehicle.

Play the Fuzion Racing Game
Subaru Sti Image Vehicle

.



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:50 PM 3-24-2005_


----------



## Draksia (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion ([email protected])*

This is just a bridgestone/firestone attempt to compete for the import budget performance tire group the falken, kumho, and hankook are in correct?
They say they are a good wet grip tire but they only managed a A rating instead of AA.


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (Draksia)*

I think I will file these under the "you get what you pay for" category........


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (ab8349)*

nevermind......that second tire pictured is not the tire in question


_Modified by Mike VR6 at 10:04 AM 3-13-2004_


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (ab8349)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ab8349* »_I think I will file these under the "you get what you pay for" category........









I'll pass some judgement once people start posting up their experiences. The Azenis are pretty inexpensive and perform very well. So I don't think you get what you pay for is always the case in this situation.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (Draksia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draksia* »_....They say they are a good wet grip tire but they only managed a A rating instead of AA.

AA Wet Traction testing procedure explained.


_Quote, originally posted by *ab8349* »_I think I will file these under the "you get what you pay for" category........


















-
-


*Please order from** Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*
FAQ-Wheel Tech
FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

I've got these tires...they are incredible...great handling...extremely low road noise...terrific in the rain...amazing bang for the buck


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Who makes them? Not truly a brand new manufacturer, is it? Gotta be an existing big parent company, no?


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (KevinC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KevinC* »_Who makes them? Not truly a brand new manufacturer, is it? Gotta be an existing big parent company, no?

Uni-T is a product of Firestone/Bridgestone. 
Give me the S-03s. Like with anyhting, you get what you pay for. DOn't skimp on tires.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (UncleBens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleBens* »_
Uni-T is a product of Firestone/Bridgestone. 
Give me the S-03s. Like with anyhting, you get what you pay for. DOn't skimp on tires.

yep...you can get them at firestone...bridgestone makes them...I normally agree with you on "you get what you pay for"...but these seem to defy that saying


_Modified by pturner67 at 3:42 PM 7-25-2004_


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

I ordered a set of 235/35/19 at $152/tire for my 99 Passat. 
At $152/tire plus shipping, I don't know of any other tire with the features and backing of a major tire manufacturer that can come close to them.
I'll post my initial impressions after receipt later this week.


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (UncleBens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleBens* »_
Uni-T is a product of Firestone/Bridgestone. 
Give me the S-03s. Like with anyhting, you get what you pay for. DOn't skimp on tires.


I agree - however lets not confuse those who haven't had the chance to experiment or try a variety of tires. (budget or high-po <aka expensive>)
In my experience, the best budget tire to date (performance wise --- although road noise is quite high) is the Yoko ES100, perhaps these will be a good alternative ?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (brew1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brew1* »_I ordered a set of 235/35/19 at $152/tire for my 99 Passat. 
At $152/tire plus shipping, I don't know of any other tire with the features and backing of a major tire manufacturer that can come close to them.
I'll post my initial impressions after receipt later this week.

looking forward to it...I swear by these tires...will be nice to hear what someone else thinks after driving on them


----------



## burningmoney97 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
yep...you can get them at firestone...bridgestone makes them...I normally agree with you on "you get what you pay for"...but these seem to defy that saying

_Modified by pturner67 at 3:42 PM 7-25-2004_

read these reviews on fuzion zri
http://www.1010tires.com/tires...stone



_Modified by burningmoney97 at 6:38 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (burningmoney97)*

yeah...great link...a few roadnoise reviews on there but i would say 95% of the reviews are at or above amazing
since day one, I have been telling everyone about the ZRi...this tire is the tire to beat...for the money I honestly don't think you can get any better


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (pturner67)*

Eric, when are we going to get your review of this tire. thought you mentioned that you would be testing them on 7/14/04? Just wanted some mroe info. My ContiExtreme contacts are going to be kaput before Winter arrives. 
Oh, in case anyone is wondering, the contis that I had were great unitl I hit the 25K mark on them. they are starting to scream around corners, and not grip well in the wet or dry. I still have an acceptable amount of tred depth, but they have lost their pinash (sp?). For the price they are a good tire, but I'm looking for more durability out of my next set.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (3wheelinWolf)*

good question....when's it gonna happen Eric?
also, what is "Performance Products Specialist"? are you in Sales for Tirerack or are you a Test Driver for them?


_Modified by pturner67 at 7:32 AM 7-28-2004_


----------



## thebertman (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (pturner67)*

Honestly, best bang for the buck is right...
I have 225/45/17's on my '03 Jetta, amazing handling. First time I drove it in the rain, killed all previous tires ever owned. Highly recommended.


----------



## dcvdubber (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Eric
Does Tire Rack have these in stock in size 225/45/17? And if so, are they still $92/ea.?
Thanks


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (dcvdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcvdubber* »_Eric
Does Tire Rack have these in stock in size 225/45/17? And if so, are they still $92/ea.?
Thanks

Do you not know how to use their website?


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (burningmoney97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burningmoney97* »_










God those wheels are the worst.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (UncleBens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UncleBens* »_
God those wheels are the worst.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


LOL....you guys kill me sometimes...thanks for the great late afternoon laugh


----------



## dcvdubber (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (UncleBens)*

checked their website. no Fuzion tires for 225/45/17. however, in eric's post he shows that size is available or will be available. just tryin' find to find out which one it is.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (dcvdubber)*

eric? come in eric....testing one two three lol


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (3wheelinWolf)*

I agree, the Contis have weak sidewalls and are not a very durable tire. Too many other decent tires on the market to waste hard earned $ on Conti's.


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (burningmoney97)*

My god, those wheel weights on the outside of those rims are huggggggggeeeeeee! Never seen anything like that before. Very unique.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (brew1)*

why do those wheels looke like spinners to me?


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

Eric:
When we last talked, you had not had the opportunity to drive them. Have you had the chance?
Any idea when the Customer Survey Data on these tires will be posted?
Thanks.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (aaonms)*

eric isn't responding...lol
but tirerack has customer reviews posted...most people there say the tire is incredible...and I agree...it is the best tire for the money...see this link for the reviews
http://www.tirerack.com/survey...tus=P


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (pturner67)*

I may just buy them now, before the price goes up too much. I won't need them until spring, but my luck they'll go up 20 bucks a tire by then.


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (brew1)*

Okay, so I'm a little late reporting back on these tires.
Well a few months later and I'm happy to say these tires have lived up to my expectations. My wife put about 3,000 miles on them and they have worn evenly and handle great in both dry & wet pavement. Haven't noticed any more noise than the stock conti's but they do seem to ride a bit stiffer. 
The only gripe I have is they don't offer much sidewall protection for the wheels, but considering they are a 19" tire I don't expect there are any other brands that offer much protection for rims either. 
I now have some nice road rash on both front wheels. 
Last month we switched back to the stock wheels shod with new Dunlop Winter Sport M3's. These handle great on dry and wet pavement so far, really looking forward to trying them in the snow.








Go figure, looking forward to snow, didn't think I would ever be saying that in conjunction with tire testing.
Mark


----------



## doughnut (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (brew1)*

A friend of mine has these on his SE-R Spec-V. The seem to do real well in the rain from what I can tell and they ride smooth. I would consider buying them. I do agree you get what you pay for, but I've been extremely suprised with many of Kumhos tires so I would entertain trying these tires out.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (doughnut)*

update:
about 15K miles on mine now....still doing very well...forgot to rotate them...eneded up rotating them at 10K miles...but the guy at Firestone measured the tread and they were all about even...pretty impressive....still a comfortable ride...very low noise...even at higher speeds








oh yeah, since Eric never chimed in on this topic after repeated requests...I feel extremely compelled to say that NTB will match Tirerack's prices...print it out...make sure you print out the shipping cost as well...take it in...and they will match...Sears is part of NTB (or vice versa)...and they match as well...and they might even answer a few of your questions











_Modified by pturner67 at 6:14 AM 12-9-2004_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835929


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Fuzion Tires - Discussion (Eric @ TIRE RACK)*

I have Fuzions too, i give them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , Uni-T is the magic!
better than the Falken 502,512 i used before.


----------



## brew1 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Fuzion ZRi - New Tire Brand - Discussion (brew1)*

Second season on these tires and they are still wearing quite well and continue to live up to my expectations. Great tire for the $, JMHO.
Switching back over to the Dunlop Winter Sport M3's this weekend - another awesome tire once you can get them balanced out. Liked them so much on the wifes Passat last winter that I just had a set installed on my Jetta. Took 2 trys by the folks at Tires Plus to get them balanced correctly.









_Modified by brew1 at 5:58 PM 11-12-2005_


_Modified by brew1 at 6:00 PM 11-12-2005_


----------

